# Automatic Transmission Slipping out of Gear



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Could be cause the car kicked into neutral, a gas saving feature when at idle to reduce gas consumption. How long are we talking about? Split second? Couple seconds?


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

shouldn't it only kick into neutral when its stopped?


----------

